# Ibanez RG7620 Refinish [Swirl content]



## CloudAC (Feb 12, 2011)

Sup guys. Started sanding down on my RG7620 yesterday in preparation for its swirl design im gonna do. Im thinking Black and White, or Black n Green, still deciding. 

Gonna give it a white primer coat before swirling it so if I go Black n White, the white will come out nice n clear. Anyway, here's the sanding process photo's

























































Done a little bevelling into the horns to give it a more sharp and pronounced look. Think it looks pretty good 

Also can someone tell me should I sand the final primer coat till its really smooth or leave it a bit rough so the enamel paint will stick to the coat? Does it really matter?


----------



## Coffee Elf (Feb 12, 2011)

Can't help you with your question, but the bevels look really cool.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Feb 12, 2011)

The bevels do look pretty badass.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 12, 2011)

I see alot of people botch/go overboard with RG bevels, you sir, have not. Great job on that.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thought it was already gonna be swirled, but good job so far, dig the beveling


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweet beveling man.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2011)

Swirl it black/pink


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, appreciate it a lot.  I've always decided that if being in a band or a record producer wouldn't work out I would delve into the building side of guitars because I just love working with different types of wood n such. 

Just gonna bump to see if anyone else can help me with my question.
*"Also can someone tell me should I sand the final primer coat till its really smooth or leave it a bit rough so the enamel paint will stick to the coat? Does it really matter?"*


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice bevels man!

Regarding the primering question, you do want it smoothed somewhat, but not finish smooth. Sand lightly to 220. Mainly you just want it even.


----------



## Jango (Feb 13, 2011)

Gonna watch this one, I'm hoping to swirl my guitar soon too. What paints are you using? I heard Humbrol rec'd by some of the professionals.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 13, 2011)

Yup, im using Humbrol Enamel paints. Im not sure where to get em in America though im afraid. I plan on practising extensively before doing it but I should have it swirled by Wednesday and ready to play by... Sunday im thinking.  Ill update with pics daily.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 14, 2011)

Ive heard it's good to sand it after the primer as well.


----------



## Jango (Feb 14, 2011)

How much paint did you buy? I found an american distributor of Humbrol that sells 14mL cans, but I don't have any idea how much I'll need.


----------



## Mukersman (Feb 14, 2011)

From what I've seen you only need one of these little tiny hobby sized cans that people paint models with.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah I ordered 5 little cans of Black, 2 large cans of White, and 2 of neon green and blue. Ill take pictures of them tomorrow for you so check back then 

Here are some more pictures.
























































Really crappy quality, sorry. But I will be take super high-res pictures of the swirling examples and the swirled guitar itself, the final product and also taking a high res video of me actually swirling it.  Should be swirling on Wednesday, gonna give it another coat of primer tomorrow. 

Thanks for checking it out guys.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 14, 2011)

Why prime it white? I thought you were going with green and black?


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 14, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Why prime it white? I thought you were going with green and black?



No I said I will probably go with Black and White  Its just so that if any of the paint misses the wood, the white primer will keep me safe.

EDIT: Theres also the possibility of White & Blue, depending on test results.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 14, 2011)

That makes sense then! 

Psyched to see the end result!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 14, 2011)

haha, I love the way you are doing your tests. nice idea.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 15, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> haha, I love the way you are doing your tests. nice idea.



Not the most practical but it gets the job done


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 15, 2011)

Best of luck to ya, son. I'm looking forward to the end result!


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 15, 2011)

Heres the paints and the borax. Its more than enough for 1 swirl.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2011)

You using humbrol enamels?


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 15, 2011)

Yep I am.


----------



## aslsmm (Feb 15, 2011)

dude i cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 15, 2011)

Progress today?


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 16, 2011)

Unfortunately no, I was very busy with work that I didn't have the time to continue  But I get a full day to work on it tomorrow, so I will be swirling either Wednesday or Thursday. Really looking forward to how your RG turns out too! What kinda swirl you thinking on? A really swirly one or not so swirly?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2011)

Ah thats cool, I'm still behind you anyways, need to finish applying primer 

I'm going go with a not so swirly one haha.

The RG I wont be doing for at least a week or two though because I want to swirl this other practice body I have first!

The practice bod should be swirled by friday


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 16, 2011)

Okay rubbed down the guitar n got it smooth and ready to be swirled! Swirling it tomorrow morning so expect a bunch of hi-res pictures  But for now, crappy lo-res primer photo's


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 16, 2011)

How are you filling the holes? Candle wax?


----------



## Jango (Feb 16, 2011)

How did you apply the primer? A brush?
Also, what did grit did you sand the primer down too?

For about a guitar and a half (don't ask, there'll be a picstory about it later) how many cans of paint would you recommend? White will be base for both, with black, blue, and silver being swirled in. All I have available to me are the 14mL cans, though. I was thinking 4 small cans of white, and 2 of each of the other colors.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 17, 2011)

Jango...check this site out.

The Swirling



You can apply your primer with a rattle can or a brush doesn't really matter.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 17, 2011)

Filled the holes with blu-tack, worked pretty well, used masking tape to mask off other areas. I applied the primer by spray, which I highly recommend over a brush. I gave the guitar 4 layers of spray primer, because my wood filler was showing through quite easily so I gave it another coat [3 is recommended]

Might just have been me, but I found it much easier to get a consistent, equal layering with a spray can than a brush.

Sanded the primer very lightly with 400 sandpaper.


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 17, 2011)

Well I swirled it today. Not really happy with the results so I am gonna re-prime it and try again probably on Tueday. Need to order more black/white and borax.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 17, 2011)

Pictures? What do you think caused it to fail?


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't have pictures, but it was because I didn't have enough surface area. Ran out of paint on the back of the guitar so the neck heel and upper horn are still white primer'd.

Apart from that, it looked pretty awesome. But I am already primering over it so no pics sorry.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 18, 2011)

Ah fuck no problem. The weather here has been shit (literally, it was raining then snowing and then hailing, in fucking march) so no chance do the other side of the guitar 

Make a video for the swirl too bro!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 19, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Ah fuck no problem. The weather here has been shit (literally, it was raining then snowing and then hailing,* in fucking march*) so no chance do the other side of the guitar
> 
> Make a video for the swirl too bro!


*checks calendar*


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Feb 19, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> literally, it was raining then snowing and then hailing, in fucking march



Oh, you crazy Canadians with your free healthcare, Molson Ice, hockey, and time travel... 



BlackMastodon said:


> *checks calendar*



Yea, I don't know what he's drinking, but I don't think I've ever wanted a swig of something so badly.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 19, 2011)

I mean feb


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 19, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I mean feb


 It's funny though because I'm from southern Ontario and the last week the weather has actually been amazing; about 10 degrees C just about every day. Mind you we are supposed to get snow again some time in the next couple of days though...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2011)

bump! Info? Pics?


----------



## CloudAC (Feb 24, 2011)

Still waiting on the paints... Mails taking forever but hopefully the paints will arrive today so I can get started.


----------



## CloudAC (Mar 6, 2011)

Bump! Right guys im back on this  Swirling it on Monday, and I have 2 finishes in mind... If the Swirl doesn't work out im gonna have a little fun with the after-finish  We shall see.


----------



## astm (Mar 7, 2011)

waiting for the results really bad!!


----------



## Khaine88 (Mar 7, 2011)

Want results plx!


----------



## CloudAC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys! I swirled it, it came out a lot better than last time, but im still not happy with it. Guess I should have practised some more before dipping the guitar again. Unfortunately I don't have the time and money to do this over and over again  So I am gonna do something special to it tomorrow morning. 

I will post pics before and after of what went down and stuff, so check back here tomorrow evening. I will also post a NGD in the Sevenstring section since I haven't done that for this guitar yet  I think this will actually look better than if the swirl went better. It felt a lot more unique the first time round I tested it out so I am looking forward to this 

See ya in 24 hours!

EDIT : Paint still needs more time to dry  Ill have it ready for Wednesday.


----------



## MaxStatic (Mar 10, 2011)

update?


----------

